# Hello Canadians, What do you think?



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Generally, living in the deep south, in June and July I like to road trip North to cooler climes. Last year I had hoped to head to Newfoundland, but COVID squashed those hopes. Now I'm hoping to make that trip this Summer. My question is this: What do ya'll think that your government is going to do with regard to reopening the border? Will it happen before mid to late Summer, or will I have to wait another year?

Also, if anyone would care to chime in with suggestions for "Things not to be missed" in Maine, Nova Scotia, and Newfoundland, I'd love to hear you!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm planning to do a New England trip this fall to see the fall foliage.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'm planning to do a New England trip this fall to see the fall foliage.


Yeah, I love doing that every fall. Many don't realize that we have pretty significant mountains in Northern Georgia. So our spectacular fall foliage is only about an hour and a half away.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, I know, you didn't ask your Texas friends anything about Canada and you probably expect we don't know much about it, however you included Maine. I've not travelled too far North many times, however, Maine in mid-October is incredible for colors.

The highlight I know of in Maine is Mount Desert Island, it happens to be the home of Acadia National Park (much of it donated by the Rockefeller family) and Cadillac Mountain. A small quaint town there is Bar Harbor. Patrick's grandfather was born on the island and still has family in the area. Great place to stop and see.

While it isn't anything to see, something I learned a few years back if you get way east in Canada you get two more time zones past Eastern. Atlantic (one hour) and even Newfoundland (30 minutes more).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My wife and I drove to Bar Harbor about 6 years ago. I am a huge fresh fish lover(something that's not really available to me living 300 miles from the coast). In a small pub in Bar Harbor the daily special was a 3 lb whole fried cod that was a meal I'll never forget(I did share it with my wife, or did she share it with me?).

Generally, I rarely visit the same place twice, but now that you have reminded me, that cod is calling my name! Thanks for the input!

And by the way @GDN, I realize that some Texans have travelled outside the Lonestar State, but I was under the impression that you had only seen Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was seriously thinking of going on a road trip to Ontario to meet so many of our friendly forum friends like @pyjamasam and @TrevP this spring... but I don't think that's coming any time soon as they are instead entering yet another lockdown, and their vaccinations are barely moving. So I don't have much faith in the border opening.

@garsh et all..look me up if you do visit new england!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It’s not looking good for us right now. Our provincial government has totally let us down in this pandemic. Vaccines are very hard to come by (thanks US


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Back in 2018 prior to getting my model 3, I rented a Turo to go to Pender Island, off Vancouver. It's sold me on the vehicle. We tried to seek asylum in Canada, but they said we weren't punished enough and sent us back. After being vaccinated I do feel I have my freedom back. Ready to purchase the free hug T-shirt, sorry you having trouble getting it.

some Pender Island videos until they let us back in.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

BC is the most beautiful province in Canada IMHO, no wonder so many of us wish to live there but the housing crisis keeps us where we were. Ontario has a similar crisis too so obviously we're not ready to sell just to move and be house poor all over again


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

Yaaa, it's tough. I am with the others. I don't see the border opening any time soon. We (Ontario) just went into Lockdown #3 (Too Lock, Fast Down I think its called this time). Kids just got moved back to virtual schooling after the April (moved from March) break. Vaccines are rolling out but very slowly...

Parents on both sides have each received a single shot, and the 2nd one is delayed out longer then recommended. No idea when my wife or I will be able to get even the first shot.

I'd love nothing more then to welcome some friends up for a good electron wasting session or two, and I hope we are in a saner place for the summer, but right now...... Ya... Um... You might want to wait. haha...... sigh.

chris.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

BC is indeed nice, but many areas look just like any other suburb from the living room window. I like the view out the window in my sister's house outside of Toronto, more than the view from the window in my house here in BC.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I love the way Canadians to debate. It’s just like, is New York better than Boston discussion. I do understand as I like the whole country, at least the parts I’ve seen. It’s hard to beat afternoon tea in Ontario, ballet in Windsor, although the loonies are a pain in the butt, But I do prefer the gulf Islands. Pender Island has the first frisbee golf course and all of Canada I was there in ‘93 and again recently and it still just as cool. It is wild that the island vibe translates into the cooler Canadian. My two dogs are Canadian imports from Saskatoon and have somehow adapted to the Georgia heat.

As I’ve always said if you guys would behave yourselves we’d make you a state.

Banff still on bucket list

Also happy birthday to Gutenberg the inventor of the Internet.


----------

